# NYU MBA/MFA 2009?



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone else apply for this program, I know last year there were quite a few on these boards that applied, so I was wondreing how many there were for the fall of '09?


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought about doing it since I more or less did the undergraduate equivalent.  But when it came down to crunch time I stuck with MFA alone.  I am very interested in hearing what the people in the program think of it.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday (Feb 11, 2009)

I really feel like no one applied to the program this year because when I dropped off my creative portfolio there was one little box in the portfolio review room for MBA/MFA and it looked empty...and I dropped mine off on the morning of the due date.


----------

